
Labor Dept. Says Workers at a Gig Company Are Contractors - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/29/business/economy/gig-economy-workers-contractors.html
======
username223
> the unidentified company — whose workers, it appears, clean residences

It shouldn't take long to figure out who that is...

> industry officials estimate that requiring them to classify their workers as
> employees would raise their labor costs by 20 to 30 percent.

It's nice to put a number on how much they underpay their employees.

> and are permitted to schedule future jobs with the same customer without
> using the platform.

You can do this with any of these "platform" companies that take a cut for
regular jobs like cleaning or tutoring, though some may try to stop you. Do it
immediately, and split whatever cut the "platform" took 50/50.

